# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Problme dans 'DefaultAppPool'

## Bradarys

Salut tout le monde,

J'ai un site en ASP sur Windows 2003 (IIS 6.0) qui utilise MSXML et SQL Server 2000. J'ai eu un problme avec IIS : Certaines pages ne s'affichent pas(avec information "Action annule"), d'autres s'affichent !
J'ai regard dans le log Application et voici ce que j'ai trouv :




> Erreur : L'initialisation du cache persistant de modles a chou pour le pool d'application 'DefaultAppPool' en raison de l'erreur suivante : Impossible de crer un sous-rpertoire de cache de disque pour le pool d'application. Il se peut que les donnes contiennent d'autres codes d'erreur..


 ::arf::  

C'est quoi le problme ?
Merci  tous

----------


## cubitus91

Salut,
Ca serait pas plutot un pb de code ton histoire de pool d applications qui tombe en erreur ?
Car je vois pas pourquoi ca marche bien sur certaine et pas sur d autre !!
Cdt

----------


## Bradarys

Salut,
En fait, j'ai fais qq recherches, et c'etait un problme de droits : Quand on fait un DCpromo, le systeme change les droits d'accs de certains repertoires pour IIS, en remettant ces droits, tout ira bien.
Voici un url qui detaille ce que j'ai dis.
http://www.issociate.de/board/post/1...0_and_ASP.html

Merci  ::):

----------


## cubitus91

::):

----------

